# Press-A-Print sold?



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have received notice that Press-A-Print has been acquired by A Plus Logo Markit. Not sure how this will effect PAP equipment re-sales. Looks like this may be a bit of old news that was about prior owners buying back. But this is this first I have seen on re-branding as logo-markit. Time will tell if this is a new beginning or re hash of the same


----------



## southsound (Feb 28, 2010)

It is true, that Press- A- Print has been sold back to the original owners.
I am a PAP operator and have been in the screenprinting and promotional business for three years. From everything I've seen so far it looks like they are back in the saddle again. It was a rough ride when an East coast business and Attorneys tried to ruin PAP, but PAP's original owners have prevailed.

Looking forward to doing business with PAP for years to come.

Judi Edwards
South Sound Screen Printing
Port Orchard, WA
South Sound Screen Printing


----------



## Cathy91722 (Feb 26, 2010)

Charles, there was actually a webinar call today that I sat on with a couple of the new owners and quite a few of us operators. It remains to be seen what will happen. I'm hoping for the best since the lifetime support was one of the reasons we purchased the Pap system in the first place.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I always get a little afraid when I go to a website like that and it does not show prices....


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I was going to sit in on the webinar, but got busy...anyway I did not think anything new would come out. I have received several emails from various folks on this anyway

I did have a chat with Tyler..the new head guy...and suggested a minor change to their business plan. I suggested they allow secondary purchasers to be able to at least buy supplies...only...no other free support or special offers...just supplies...suggesting that might help erase some bad vibes as a result of the current policy of requiring 10K just to buy stuff


----------



## southsound (Feb 28, 2010)

royster13 said:


> I always get a little afraid when I go to a website like that and it does not show prices....


Are you referring to the cost of purchasing the a PAP business? If so-there are many things involved in the purchase of any business. 

You wouldn't purchse a car just because you think it's a good price.You check it out first.Will it fit your needs? Then you decide if it's what you want.

Seeing the price of a car (or a business) first without "kicking the tires" is not going to tell you what you need to know about the car. Nobody will force you to purchase. That's your decision after the facts are presented.


----------



## Cathy91722 (Feb 26, 2010)

southsound said:


> Are you referring to the cost of purchasing the a PAP business? If so-there are many things involved in the purchase of any business.
> 
> You wouldn't purchse a car just because you think it's a good price.You check it out first.Will it fit your needs? Then you decide if it's what you want.
> 
> Seeing the price of a car (or a business) first without "kicking the tires" is not going to tell you what you need to know about the car. Nobody will force you to purchase. That's your decision after the facts are presented.


Buying in PAP is entirely different than purchasing a car, and the comparison is actually comical. Kicking the tires as you say is something that should be done, however purchasing into PAP is a totally different animal. Those of us that bought into PAP did so with the understanding that we would have lifetime tech support (not something that can be kicked), and access to preffered suppliers due to being in their network. I'm only hoping that those "non-kickable" things are once again available to me with the new ownership.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

I got the comparison. It actually made sense. It simply meant that it is a good idea to be an informed consumer before you pass judgement on asking price. I always laugh when I see lifetime guarantee because there is no one out there guaruntee-ing the garuntee-ers. You have to research the company and take a calculated risk on how long they will be around based on your research. 

My two cents. Toss them in a well and make a wish.


----------

